# E. Vieillardi (gecko) hatched today



## conservation (May 20, 2013)

One of my E. Vieillardi eggs hatched last night. It is so tiny! They are the cutest little things! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


Here are some photos!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


Can a mod please move this to the lizard thread. My bad.


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful and adorable


----------



## conservation (May 21, 2013)

Day two.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


The reason I like these little geckos so much is that they are very slow moving, almost friendly. They crawl sort of like a chameleon. 

They can also thrive on a powdered diet as adults. When they are hatchlings they seem to need fruitflies to do well.

I have 6 more eggs cooking!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ScottishFish (May 21, 2013)

Looking good!! Keep us updated with photos as they grow 


_'Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## conservation (May 21, 2013)

Thanks, will do.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Kate (May 22, 2013)

Ooh! I love this species; I hope to own some eventually!
Can't wait to see updates XD


----------



## conservation (May 22, 2013)

They are amazing! I just found two more eggs last night so I should have a few extra as long as everything goes well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


----------

